# Every One At The Party Got COVID Except My Friend; Another Friend Has COVID For the 2nd Time



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

A friend of mine, who lives in another state, called and told me she attended a party for a 90 year old man. Where she lives, a lot of people don't wear masks. She and I had discussed her continuing to wear hers...damn worrying about being an oddball. Well, she didn't have her mask on at the party because no one else did. At the pool some days later, someone came and told her that a man, his wife and just about everyone at the party had come down with COVID. The man was in the pool as my friend was being told this! WTH is *wrong* with people! His infected wife had spoken to my friend earlier and never told her about them being infected and the exposure to COVID. Apparently everyone else at the party, including the birthday boy and his family members got infected. So my friend self quarantined and blessedly, she is not infected. So far she and I have managed to avoid getting COVID.

Yesterday I was a day late wishing another friend happy birthday which I did via text (she's a text person). We joked back and forth via text about birthdays and ages. A little while later, she texted me that she just tested positive for COVID. She decided to check because she was planning on going out that night. Good thing she did. She also had COVID in February 2020. She subsequently got vaccinated. She said her symptoms now are mild.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 27, 2022)

I can relate to this, @OneEyedDiva! I got covid at my mother's birthday party. Still experiencing symptoms. It's not going away. I cancelled a social event coming up because of my covid.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I can relate to this, @OneEyedDiva! I got covid at my mother's birthday party. Still experiencing symptoms. It's not going away. I cancelled a social event coming up because of my covid.


I'm so sorry Palides! When was the party? I pray that you will get well soon and not suffer from the long haul symptoms.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2022)

Covid is Not going away anytime soon....it will probably be a health concern for several more years.  Therefore, people need to continue to be cautious, avoid crowds, and get the shots periodically, etc.  If a person doesn't want to get the shots, they should monitor their health closely, and if they feel ill, Do Not mingle with family/friends.  Individual Responsibility will probably be the single most important factor in determining how long we will have to contend with this illness.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm so sorry Palides! When was the party? I pray that you will get well soon and not suffer from the long haul symptoms.
> 
> View attachment 231463


Thanks, @OneEyedDiva! That's very kind of you! I am on the road to recovery. My mom got it, too! Last year, when we celebrated her birthday, we all got it and she was hospitalized for ten days, and my brother-in-law was also hospitalized. But everyone made it. Thank God! This year, we got it again (there's something about these birthday parties!), but it seems much lighter. I asked for antibiotics in both cases. My mom got Paxlovid this year. So far, no one has been hospitalized this year. Praying for everyone.


----------



## Remy (Jul 27, 2022)

Wow! I hope everyone will be OK. But yes, I'm not going to cave wearing a mask because no one else is. I don't go to any social events. There are still plenty in my area who wear masks so I don't feel weird about it. All ages also. 

I do believe it will never go away.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks, @OneEyedDiva! That's very kind of you! I am on the road to recovery. My mom got it, too! Last year, when we celebrated her birthday, we all got it and she was hospitalized for ten days, and my brother-in-law was also hospitalized. But everyone made it. Thank God! This year, we got it again (there's something about these birthday parties!), but it seems much lighter. I asked for antibiotics in both cases. My mom got Paxlovid this year. So far, no one has been hospitalized this year. Praying for everyone.


I'm glad it wasn't more serious my friend. Take good care. Stay blessed, safe and well.


----------



## Mr Coffee (Jul 28, 2022)

My wife was recently exposed twice in three days and did not get sick.  She had coffee and /or lunch with the other person and each time a day later, they said they just tested positive.  She has not been vaxed and had covid six months ago.  Seems her immune system is working well!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I can relate to this, @OneEyedDiva! I got covid at my mother's birthday party. Still experiencing symptoms. It's not going away. I cancelled a social event coming up because of my covid.


I hope you recover quickly @palides2021 . Please take good care of yourself!


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I hope you recover quickly @palides2021 . Please take good care of yourself!


Thank you for the well wishes, @RadishRose and @OneEyedDiva! Feeling grateful for friends like you!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2022)

My husband tested positive for covid and I've been wearing a mask yet I tested positive today.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 11, 2022)

Thank you for the reminder, @OneEyedDiva . The people where I live are vocally anti-vax and anti-mask. 

Up until a few months ago, I didn't personally know anyone who'd had Covid. But now several friends or relatives have had it. So I'm even more careful than I was before.

I've been invited to a large dinner in October. I won't be going.


----------



## C50 (Sep 11, 2022)

I was at a wedding three weeks ago and yesterday spoke with the bride's father.  A rather long list of people came down with Covid after the wedding including him and his wife.  Fortunantly I wasn't one of them!


----------



## win231 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My husband tested positive for covid and I've been wearing a mask yet I tested positive today.


Well, we know what Fauci & several other doctors said about masks' effectiveness.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2022)

Diva, how is the 90-year-old man?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> Well, we know what Fauci & several other doctors said about masks' effectiveness.


Plus the fact that we were both vaccinated.


----------



## David777 (Sep 13, 2022)

I recently was at a 2 day wedding with many people, crowded rock concerts, and have not been wearing masks for months at churches or supermarkets.  So after 2+ years of the pandemic am one that has not knowingly had COVID-19. I've had 3 shots.  I'm having ongoing blood testing every month at my Kaiser Permanente hospital for my polycythemia vera condition with the next due in 2 weeks.  Plan to ask my hematologist to also run the drawn blood through a serology antibody test for COVID-19 as am wondering if I actually may have had a symptom-less case.  If I had a case it would tend to indicate I'm safer now due to developed antibodies.  If not I may be somewhat immune from a related COVID virus during childhood. Or just lucky and should continue being careful in large crowds.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 14, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Diva, how is the 90-year-old man?


I'll have to try to remember to ask my BFF next time we talk.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 15, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My husband tested positive for covid and I've been wearing a mask yet I tested positive today.


I'm so sorry Sassy! Both of you get well soon. What kind of masks were you wearing? The newer vaccines / boosters (recently available) were created because the latest sub variants bypass the ones that were widely used prior.


----------

